# (MO) Wanted- Golden male stud in Midwest



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a Golden bitch in heat that I would like to breed naturally to a Golden male that has a Master Hunter title or qualified all age or better. Would like him located within 5 hours of Sedalia, MO. Please pm contact info and stud dog info if you have one I should consider.


----------

